# He's "The One"



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Introducing "Snips Apache Hunter", AKA "Cheeney". He is now 8 weeks old.

He'll be coming home with us at the end of July when we drive back from Toronto. :becky:
 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.234601943222948.82960.100000194313511&l=df7742490d


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Congrats! He is very cute and handsome!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

LOVVVE him!!!!!!  CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Ahhhh! He's adorable!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Awww, he's so cute. Pointers are adorable!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Congratulations! He's gorgeous :wink:


----------



## Stella+Samson (May 10, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhh.....he is soooo cute!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

SOOOOO Sweet Cheryl!!! I love him!!! 

I can't wait for you to get him home and see how Zio does. I think you will LOVE having 2 GSP's. 

(Secret) We are considering another GSP for next year.....4 dogs. Have I gone insane?!?! 

Congrats Cheryl...I am so looking forward to more pictures...he's gonna have a great life!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Congratulations, what a cutie! Has Zio met him yet? By the way, I absolutely LOVE the photo of all the puppies peeping over the fence, that's framable in my book!


----------



## molbert73 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well he is just too cute!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Soooooooo flippin' adorable.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> SOOOOO Sweet Cheryl!!! I love him!!!
> 
> I can't wait for you to get him home and see how Zio does. I think you will LOVE having 2 GSP's.
> 
> ...


Yes, we are very much looking forward to bringing him home at the end of July. Having Zio has taught us a lot about GSPs, so we THINK we have a PLAN this time. Please note the use of the word "think". :wink:

At least we already have all the "puppy paraphernalia" and won't have to buy a lot of stuff!

And yeah, you MAY have gone a little crazy with FOUR DOGS, but who am I to judge? :heh:


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Congratulations, what a cutie! Has Zio met him yet? By the way, I absolutely LOVE the photo of all the puppies peeping over the fence, that's framable in my book!


Zio met him briefly on Friday. After we "officially" chose Cheeney, we brought him over to where Zio was kenneled and let Zio out. Zio did the "doggie 3rd degree" on Cheeney, then there was a squeak an little whine. Apparently Uncle Zio didn't realize he had accidentally stepped on someone's toes during the checkout sniff. :tongue1:

They will become better acquainted on the trip back down from the kennel at the end of July; it's ~9 hrs from La Fayette GA to our house here in Tampa. I'm sure there'll be a lot of "familiarization" on both sides then.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Cheeney is just adorable.
His face looks so sweet!


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

OMG too cute!! Can't wait for more pictures :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> Yes, we are very much looking forward to bringing him home at the end of July. Having Zio has taught us a lot about GSPs, so we THINK we have a PLAN this time. Please note the use of the word "think". :wink:
> 
> At least we already have all the "puppy paraphernalia" and won't have to buy a lot of stuff!
> 
> And yeah, you MAY have gone a little crazy with FOUR DOGS, but who am I to judge? :heh:


i think your new puppy is adorable...i'm sure zio will do fine....congratulations.


----------

